# Proving ownership.



## wyominggrandma

Not sure of your state laws, but in Wyoming a bill of sale signed and dated by the previous owner is all you need to prove ownership. Plus you have all your dated and cashed checks proving you paid the whole purchase price. 
I have a signed bill of sale on a Paint gelding we rescued and have the papers, but never even sent them in. But, the bill of sale was all we needed to prove ownership, then we had a lifetime brand inspection done for him also. 
I think you have all your paperwork in order. I am not sure, but if she will not sign the transfer from APHA to you, I believe with all the proof you have, you could get her transfered in your name if she refuses to sign the APHA paperwork now by sending in a letter of explanation and all your proof of checks and bill of sale.
I would certainly move them as quick as you can, sounds like too much "old owner" syndrome there. Good luck


----------



## equiniphile

If you have a bill of sale, I would think you'd be good. Or at least that's all I've ever bothered with. If you have a nut hunting your horse down, however, it might be good to change the registration papers. On both of the registered horses I own now, their breeders are still on there and I'm not worried because I have bills of sales/proof of purchase papers.


----------



## riccil0ve

That's what I'm thinking. The bill of sale should be enough, especially since Ricci's APHA number is included. I can match the horse to the number to the picture on the papers, lol.

I still plan on getting her APHA papers in my name though, so there is no way to question it, you know what I mean? If she goes to the police because I whisked my horses off her property saying I stole her, even if she has a copy of the papers, it's no good because APHA has ME as the owner.

I'm sure I'm fretting over nothing. Life has been really stressful lately, and I don't want to have to go to court over a horse I bought over a year ago.


----------



## equiniphile

Better safe than sorry, right? ;-)


----------



## Silvera

Where I'm from it really depends on how the issue is brought to the law end of it. Just because you have the papers doesn't nessisarily mean you are safe. The police will only say the papers are valid if it is unmistakably the same horse. If she has a brand or tattoo that is recorded on the papers then you are fine with the papers and bill of sale. If there isn't anything like that then the other person can argue that it isn't the same horse in the picture (can get tricky). Also, possetion is 9/10ths of the law, it is her property so she tecknically has "possetion" according to the police. Now small claims court is different so if it goes that way then you would be fine.

Now I'm not trying to scare you, just letting you know what the police think. If she has a brand or tattoo you are fine. 

Now as for the papers. If the previouse owner won't sign them then the bill of sale should suffice to change them. The best thing for you though is to get off of her property as soon as possible to avoid any issue if she renaigs. Then she doesn't have the added advantage of the horse being on her property.

Hope everything works out for you guys.


----------



## riccil0ve

She is a Paint, no brand or tattoo needed. =]

That being said, I am following the "better safe than sorry" motto.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I agree, a Paint has its own markings. I would take photos of every side of her, especially the side from the photo on the papers she is registered with.


----------



## riccil0ve

Definitely done. The two photos on her two certificates are of either side, and I have thousands of pictures of her, haah. I even have pictures of each splotch that I took with the intention of drawing her.


----------

